
Show HN: Tolk – Talk with strangers about topics anonymously (PWA) - protoduction
https://tolk.io/
======
protoduction
Hey HN, I created this app as a hobby project over a lot of weekends. I was
tired of existing random chat services that only end up in either A/S/L
nonsense or me talking to a bot.

By asking for a topic, I hope to mitigate this problem and allow for more
directed, meaningful conversations.

It's a progressive web app, using the Vue framework with the server running
Elixir (Phoenix).

